# unsure wot to expect



## biker blossom (Jul 5, 2013)

I was told that Isis was spayed turns out she wasn`t.
She is defo pregnet,shes pinked up too and is sporting a lovley belly.
She has been quite nasty to her brother which is odd as they normaly play alot.
She also is never far from my side. 
By wot i think i can work out she will be 60days on the 10th so i probley won`t be leaving the house after then.
(my other half thinks i`am mental as i was trying to chart the pregnacy on calender)
but as i said to him i`d rather be ready.
she is now on kitten food as i thought this would help with the developement of the kittens (there is also adult food out if she wants it)

I`ve been leaving boxes with towels in queit coners of the house too although she dosen`t seem to bother with them.

wot i was wanting to ask is :Is it just like dogs whelping (giving birth)(I breed GSD`s) .
e.g just watch to make sure she isn`t struggling and just let her get on with it or is there more to it?


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd say very similar to dogs. She's a mom cat, she's going to know what to do for the most part, so long as there are no complications you'll probably be more stressed out during the birthing than her.

Also, pregnant moms can get very territorial and nasty to other cats, whether they were buddies before or not. I'd separate her from her brother if that's possible if she's having problems with him, just to avoid anyone getting hurt, and avoid the stress on mom kitty. Do you know how she got pregnant? Did she come to you pregnant, or is your male not neutered? Either way, cats can go into heat very soon after giving birth, so keep her separated from other un-neutered males until her milk dries up so you can get her spayed.

Good luck with everything! Can't wait for pictures


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

It is similar to whelping pups -- just let her get on with it but watch to make sure she's OK and intervene only if needed. Her cleaning the kittens herself, licking them to get them breathing well etc. , helps with the bonding so it's best to let her do as much as she will / can. Usually queens will instinctively know what to do, but there are some who are clueless, or if very young they can be confused. 

She probably won't have them until 63-66 days but it is good you will be around from a few days earlier just in case. 

Queens can get pregnant again even when they have just recently had a litter, and occasionally it can even happen within days! And that would be very hard on her and not good for the kittens . so it is very important to keep her inside and away from any male cats that have not been neutered for at least 7 weeks ( they can still be fertile for up to that long! ) 

You can get her spayed when the kittens are around 8 - 10 weeks and weaned. 

( they will probably start eating some canned pate style food -- kitten food or a food listed as being approved for all life stages including kittens) around 4 to 6 weeks old. then over a month or two will gradually eat more and nurse less. Usually by about 8 wks they would be getting the great amount of their nutrition from eating , but may continue nursing a bit for comfort at times. 

Kittens benefit more from staying with their mother and littermates at least 10 weeks. Many people don't realize that and think you should separate them as soon as they are able to eat on their own, but it really is better for their physical, mental and social development to have that extra time. They learn a lot of important cat lessons and they are less likely to have behavior problems. Most reputable cat breeders keep them until at least 12-14 weeks. I would really try for at least 10 and to make sure they have had their first round of vaccines at least a week before they go to new homes. 

Good luck ! Hope all goes well.


----------



## biker blossom (Jul 5, 2013)

hi thanks for all the info.
jakiepoo(cool name by the way)
shes a indoor cat(i have greyhounds in my garage and don`t want to tempt fate if they happen to be out and she comes home.)
we went out to see to my horses 1 day and came bak and found her sitting on the doorstep looking very anoyed.Till then she had full run of upstairs and we kept Zorro down while she was is season. We have since had zorro castread be bout 14 days now . We were very watch full as the last thing we need was them 2 to breed but she mustv`e escape out of a window.
Still unsure how she got out but now we keep a close eye on them both if the windows are open.

She now totartes zorro more and one hiss or swipe with her paws and he gets the message and gose to box with the dog.
will let u all know how we get on again thanks for all the advice.


----------



## biker blossom (Jul 5, 2013)

*Crouchng so low*

hi,
As you already know my queen Isis is now about 59 days pregnet and yesterday and today i noticed that if she is standing and you go to stroke her she almost(and on some occssions has)crouches so low that her belly touches the floor to avoid our hands .:blackcat 
Then 5mins later she demands attion .:devil
I`am hoping it is just because of her pregnacy and was woundering if anyone else has come across this?


----------

